# West H Rez 5/27/10 RAW



## Trev (Jun 1, 2010)

Tim, Woody, Jeff, Rob, Mike and I met up for a rip over at the Rez last Thursday for a very nice 9ish mile run of the main loop.

Decent paced..

Woodcore broke, like, all his bike parts at different points of the ride. However, he is a traveling parts store so was able to put everything together again   good stuffage !

Played on some skinnies...  rollers... drops.. latter thingies..  

All in all, a fun ride for all.. good mileage.. good company.. lots of laughs.

I man'ed up and did Tim's drop for him...

Tim did the ladder roller...

Woody hit the fallen tree climb thing on his second attempt  the first was a 'do over'. heh.

We all hit that nifty jump...

Mike kept up well and seems to be getting used to the mountain biking gig a bit.. though, I admit that when I was hitting that downhill and loudly saying Weee Weee this is fun.. and hearing .. Owww.. Owww..  behind me.. I grinned.  There, it's out in the open now and I feel better. Sorry Mike..   There will be plenty of time to laugh at me this season.. TRUST.

Goood stuffage !!

Woody took some nude photos...  post em up bub..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2010)

You had me confused for a minute there calling woodcore "woody". Thought you were talking about Rob since his screen name on CF is woody-rob because of his, well you know his wood grain bike frame.


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You had me confused for a minute there calling woodcore "woody". Thought you were talking about Rob since his screen name on CF is woody-rob because of his, well you know his wood grain bike frame.




This is the roller skating park reports page right? or am I totally lost here ?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2010)

Guess you were to busy wussing out on the ladder roller  to notice that Jeff, Mike and I all hit the drop right next to the ladder. What did Mike say " that's right bitches.....did it on a HT"


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2010)

Good to hear no one hit any big yellow gates ...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Good to hear no one hit any big yellow gates ...



One has to watch out around there.  Those things will jump right out in front of you, the MDC designed them that way...


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> One has to watch out around there.  Those things will jump right out in front of you, the MDC designed them that way...



I over heard that if you ride into one fast enough, you can go right through it.


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Guess you were to busy wussing out on the ladder roller  to notice that Jeff, Mike and I all hit the drop right next to the ladder. What did Mike say " that's right bitches.....did it on a HT"



Ya, I saw you guys working out on that roller/drop.

Ya, I totally wussed out on that cub scout built ladder bridge. Lincoln log thing..  held together by tree sap and what's left of Obama's 'hope'.

I'll hit it on our next run, provided the place stays open --> pathetic really, isn't it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2010)

Trev said:


> Ya, I saw you guys working out on that roller/drop.
> 
> Ya, I totally wussed out on that cub scout built ladder bridge. Lincoln log thing..  held together by tree sap and what's left of Obama's 'hope'.
> 
> I'll hit it on our next run, provided the place stays open --> pathetic really, isn't it.



LOL , almost spit out my coffee all over my monitor.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2010)

Despite my busted hangar and a flat I had a great ride! Really felt dialed in on the bike and pumped to have rolled some skinnies for the first time! Thanks for your patience as I wrenched away trying to keep my bike moving forward down the trail. 

Pictures didn't come out great but here's a few.....


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 2, 2010)

good stuff!  planning on riding the rez tomorrow.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> good stuff!  planning on riding the rez tomorrow.



You just visiting or living here again? 

If I can ride tommorrow it will probably be at Case Mt. If your intrested I will let you know.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You just visiting or living here again?
> 
> If I can ride tommorrow it will probably be at Case Mt. If your intrested I will let you know.



just visiting for the day/night.  thanks for the ride but im rez bound tomorrow if the weather is somewhat nice.

ok, time to hit up pine hill!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2010)

nice job on the ladder tim.  good to see your finally growing a pair 

i have to get out before highland.  havent even hit my backyard kicker yet this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> nice job on the ladder tim.  good to see your finally growing a pair
> 
> i have to get out before highland.  havent even hit my backyard kicker yet this year.



Whose this new guy talking biking?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whose this new guy talking biking?



needed a break.

big time.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, welcome back Mr. knees!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> just visiting for the day/night.  thanks for the ride but im rez bound tomorrow if the weather is somewhat nice.
> 
> ok, time to hit up pine hill!



Have you riddent the Rez recently? Someone built a small wooden kicker towards the bottom of the long DH before the stream crossing & dyke. Its pretty small but comes up on you kind of quick and there is no going around it. We all hit it several times last week


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> nice job on the ladder tim.  good to see your finally growing a pair
> 
> i have to get out before highland.  havent even hit my backyard kicker yet this year.



After last years ride with you when I wussed out on that ladder, I went back and hit it a couple of weeks later. If you are looking to get back out on the bike you should ride Case with us sometime, just the right mix up stuntry and miles. We recently found several smallish ladder drops that you would love.


----------

